# Info needed on full time maid hire



## cemsaral (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi;

I am a single expat moving to Dubai in one month. I am bringing my 10 year old golden retriever with me. I am currently living in Singapore and for the past 5 years I have a full time live in maid to take of my dog.

When I checked the forum and some sites, it says that as a single person, I am not allowed to sponsor a full time maid.

Then I went to look for searching full time maids and the agency named Howdra sent me a contract draft and told me through them I can hire a full time maid.

I do not wish to do anything conflicting with the rules in Dubai. So appreciate if you can help me with the following questions.

a) is it true I can not sponsor a full time maid, if I am single?
b) Even though I am single, can I hire a full time maid through an agency
c) Other than Howdra maids, are there any reputable agencies you can recommend?
d) Howdra is asking AED 2700 per month for over 4 months to a one year contract. Is it a resonable fee?
e) my maid in Singapore wishes to follow me into Dubai. Can I go through and agency and ask specificially for her hire?
f) I read there are advertisements in the grocery stores bulletin boards for such. Is that a good source or reliable option to look for for my situation.

Any assistance is appreciated as answers to those will determine my apartment search as well and I do not wish to end up getting a plus maid bedroom and paying a significantly higher rent than end up not being able to hire a maid to take of my dog.

many thanks to those who reply and help in advance
Cem


----------

